# Good Reads For Cold and Snowy Winter Days



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What are your book recommendations for a "curl up with a blanket and a good book" kind of day? I've not read anything by Dan Brown and can download his latest book, The Lost Symbol, for $3.99. Do I need to have read DaVinci Code or Angels and Demons first? I have a ton of unread books but am always on the lookout for that perfect book to use as an excuse to not leave the sofa all day long!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooooh, I love "The Lost Symbol". It's a very good book. I don't think you need to have read the others. The do talk about the same character, Robert Langdon, but they are not connected in anyway. The plots are in different parts of the world, and tell of different adventures. 

Speaking of books, its a bit late for the summer reading list, but I finally checked out and read, "Lost on Planet China". It was really good, and an eye-opener to what its really like there.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Mary, I used to love to read. But of course, mine where all love novels LOL, mostly Danielle Steel. I did read a bit ago, "I don't mean to be rude but"...Biography of Simon Cowell, from American Idol. May not be your taste Mary, but it really was interesting and gave really incredible insight, into why he is the way he is, how he grew up, where he grew up. It was funny, interesting and I found it hard to put down. I really need to throw myself back into reading. I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't read much lately but plan on reading Cross Fire soon. I love the Alex Cross detective thrillers.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

beckinwolf said:


> Ooooh, I love "The Lost Symbol". It's a very good book. I don't think you need to have read the others. The do talk about the same character, Robert Langdon, but they are not connected in anyway. The plots are in different parts of the world, and tell of different adventures.
> 
> Speaking of books, its a bit late for the summer reading list, but I finally checked out and read, "Lost on Planet China". It was really good, and an eye-opener to what its really like there.


 
Yes, "The Lost Symbol" was great!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I like to read science fiction, so I am re-re-re-reading _2001_ by Arthur C. Clarke.  And then all the sequels.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You don't need DaVinci code first, Mary.It's a good bargain to download. 
I'm wondering if we can get Yung to pin the Good Reads for Summer Reading List thread I started since there are so many books in it and have it as the SM Reading List I'd like to keep all the recommendations in one place since I've been referring back to it.  Also Elegance of the Hedgehog is picking up


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just started reading _The Help_ today. I'm only a few pages in, but it seems good so far. The southern dialect is throwing me, though. I have to sort of say what I'm reading in my mind to get it, so it may be a slow read to start.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I just started reading _The Help_ today. I'm only a few pages in, but it seems good so far. The southern dialect is throwing me, though. I have to sort of say what I'm reading in my mind to get it, so it may be a slow read to start.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Been there, done that, Debbie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I haven't read much lately but plan on reading Cross Fire soon. I love the Alex Cross detective thrillers.


The Alex Cross books are on my list of favorites.

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I recently finished "Snow" by Orhan Pamuk. Fantastic book/story and perfectly written. Really loved that book. Each time I would read it, it was really a joy because of how well it's written.

Now I'm about to start "Collapse" by Jared Diamond. I really enjoyed "Guns, Germs and Steel" by him...and I've heard great things about Collapse too. I can't wait to start this one!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just read a cute little book called "Skipping Christmas". It was a light fun book and I enjoyed it while I was on vacation. Now I hear it's been made into a movie....mmmmm.....wonder why I had never heard of it before...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have read "The Help" and it is very good.
I am now reading the newest set of books that the book stores cant keep on the shelf.."The Hunger Games" is the first book.
Mary did you ever read that book that is a true story about the man training his dogs for the Iditorod race?? I still think that book was so laugh out loud funny with his experiences with the dogs. Cant think of the title right now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I may be the last person (woman) on earth to read it, but The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is great! I'm almost done and can't wait to get on to the next one in the series.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I may be the last person (woman) on earth to read it, but The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is great! I'm almost done and can't wait to get on to the next one in the series.


I haven't read it yet.

by the way, your siggy is GREAT!!!! That's a cute photo!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hvnt read it either but its one of the next books i will read , i just finished a breif wondrous life of oscar wao. i liked it but i kinda wanted more , kinda saddened methe lost symbol was really really good ..


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I may be the last person (woman) on earth to read it, but The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is great! I'm almost done and can't wait to get on to the next one in the series.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

One of my favorites, ever! The Christmas Tree
by Julie Salamon


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I listen to books on my iPhone while I work on customer quilts. I get the digital files from audible.com and from my local library.

I've got Ape House on my list. It is the newest book by the author of Water for Elephants, Sara Gruen. I also have the Rug Merchant(by Meg Mullins), Life (by Keith Richards and James Fox) and Squirrel Meets Chipmunk: A Mild Beasteary (by David Sedaris) on my listening list.

I've recently enjoyed Shadowmarch and Shadowplay by Tad Williams (great Sci-fi stuff), Fall of Giants and Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett, and Not Becoming My Mother by Ruth Reichl.

I REALLY enjoyed The Help, Water for Elephants, A Thousand Splendid Suns, and Three Cups of Tea. Thanks for all the recommendations from the Summer reading thread!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> Ooooh, I love "The Lost Symbol". It's a very good book. I don't think you need to have read the others. The do talk about the same character, Robert Langdon, but they are not connected in anyway. The plots are in different parts of the world, and tell of different adventures.
> 
> Speaking of books, its a bit late for the summer reading list, but I finally checked out and read, "Lost on Planet China". It was really good, and an eye-opener to what its really like there.


Thanks, Becki. I think I will download "The Lost Symbol." Might as well do it now in case this is just a temporary price reduction! I also liked "Lost on Planet China" and also found it to be a real eye-opener. :blink:



allheart said:


> Oh Mary, I used to love to read. But of course, mine where all love novels LOL, mostly Danielle Steel. I did read a bit ago, "I don't mean to be rude but"...Biography of Simon Cowell, from American Idol. May not be your taste Mary, but it really was interesting and gave really incredible insight, into why he is the way he is, how he grew up, where he grew up. It was funny, interesting and I found it hard to put down. I really need to throw myself back into reading. I enjoyed it so much.


I should probably read this, Christine, because I sure can't figure him out! :huh:



Cosy said:


> I haven't read much lately but plan on reading Cross Fire soon. I love the Alex Cross detective thrillers.


I may have to pass on this one, Brit, if it's a real chiller thriller. Those books terrify me long after I've finished them. :smscare2:



Sandcastles said:


> Yes, "The Lost Symbol" was great!


Thanks, Allie. I will get this one and add it to the ever growing pile. :thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> You don't need DaVinci code first, Mary.It's a good bargain to download.
> I'm wondering if we can get Yung to pin the Good Reads for Summer Reading List thread I started since there are so many books in it and have it as the SM Reading List I'd like to keep all the recommendations in one place since I've been referring back to it. Also Elegance of the Hedgehog is picking up


I agree wholeheartedly, Sue. I keep going back to your summer reading thread for recommendations. I'm so happy that you are sticking with "The Elegance of the Hedgehog." Another one of those love it or hate it books ... and as you know I loved it! :yes:



harrysmom said:


> I just started reading _The Help_ today. I'm only a few pages in, but it seems good so far. The southern dialect is throwing me, though. I have to sort of say what I'm reading in my mind to get it, so it may be a slow read to start.


Debbie, I get this way when reading a book in an Irish setting ... and always think "Hey, would you just write normally? I grew up listening to that lovely brogue and don't need you to spell it out for me!" :w00t:



iheartbisou said:


> I recently finished "Snow" by Orhan Pamuk. Fantastic book/story and perfectly written. Really loved that book. Each time I would read it, it was really a joy because of how well it's written.
> 
> Now I'm about to start "Collapse" by Jared Diamond. I really enjoyed "Guns, Germs and Steel" by him...and I've heard great things about Collapse too. I can't wait to start this one!!


Andrea, I'm still struggling with "The Museum of Innocence." On the one hand I understand the pain of a broken heart but on the other hand I'm starting to want to scream out "Move on!" :smmadder:



The A Team said:


> I just read a cute little book called "Skipping Christmas". It was a light fun book and I enjoyed it while I was on vacation. Now I hear it's been made into a movie....mmmmm.....wonder why I had never heard of it before...


I will have to look for this one, Pat. I try to read one Christmas story every year ... maybe I should just pull out my old standby, Charles Dickens' Collection of Christmas Books. 



plenty pets 20 said:


> I have read "The Help" and it is very good.
> I am now reading the newest set of books that the book stores cant keep on the shelf.."The Hunger Games" is the first book.
> Mary did you ever read that book that is a true story about the man training his dogs for the Iditorod race?? I still think that book was so laugh out loud funny with his experiences with the dogs. Cant think of the title right now.


Edie, it's "Winterdance", it's right here in the "to be read" stack, and it may be just the perfect book for that cold and snowy day (which in our area is supposed to come this Sunday!). 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I may be the last person (woman) on earth to read it, but The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is great! I'm almost done and can't wait to get on to the next one in the series.


You are definitely not the last to read this because I haven't read it yet either, Linda. :hiding:



uniquelovdolce said:


> i hvnt read it either but its one of the next books i will read , i just finished a breif wondrous life of oscar wao. i liked it but i kinda wanted more , kinda saddened methe lost symbol was really really good ..


Oh, oh, Liza. I have it but haven't started it yet. Maybe I'll save this for later in the year. 



Lindy said:


> One of my favorites, ever! The Christmas Tree
> by Julie Salamon


Another one that I'll have to go looking for, Abigail. Gee, maybe I should add Barnes & Noble gift cards to my Christmas list ... hopefully it's not too late! :mellow:

I caught up by phone with a friend earlier this week. We have that really nice kind of friendship where even if we haven't spoken for a few months we are able to pick up the conversation like it was that we had spoken just yesterday. We are quilting friends, cross stitch friends, book friends and all around good friends. So we started talking about books we've read recently and it was so typical ... she has some of what I've read and I have some of what she's read. And we both liked and disliked much of what we've both already read. She and her mom trade books a lot and the best was when she told me that her mom had just given her "The Elegance of the Hedgehog" with the advice to "stick with it, it does get better." :thumbsup:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am now reading the newest set of books that the book stores cant keep on the shelf.."The Hunger Games" is the first book.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes the Hunger Games is very good. I read the series but that's the best one.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> You don't need DaVinci code first, Mary.It's a good bargain to download.
> I'm wondering if we can get Yung to pin the Good Reads for Summer Reading List thread I started since there are so many books in it and have it as the SM Reading List I'd like to keep all the recommendations in one place since I've been referring back to it. Also *Elegance of the Hedgehog* is picking up


 
I LOVED this read!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I love love loved the Hunger Games series!!! They are targeted for yound adults, so they are easy to read and on the shorter side. Though I think they are sorta disturbing for younger readers. Its definitely a book adults would enjoy as well.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Wouldn't be great to write a short review when recommending a read . . . what are your thoughts on that . . .

I read "The Elegance of the Hedgehog" in French and in English - I enjoy it much more written in French.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> I recently finished "Snow" by Orhan Pamuk. Fantastic book/story and perfectly written. Really loved that book. Each time I would read it, it was really a joy because of how well it's written.
> 
> Now I'm about to start "Collapse" by Jared Diamond. I really enjoyed "Guns, Germs and Steel" by him...and I've heard great things about Collapse too. I can't wait to start this one!!


Collapse was good.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm reading an obscure dystopian novel by author Ira Levin called, _This Perfect Day._ Next up is _The Tourist_, by Olen Steinhauer, and then the Steig Larsson trilogy. I just borrowed 2 audio books for my road trip by one of my favorite authors, Alan Furst. He writes WWII fiction. After that, I'm doing a manuscript evaluation/critique, so I guess that counts as reading a book, right?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I just read a cute little book called "Skipping Christmas". It was a light fun book and I enjoyed it while I was on vacation. Now I hear it's been made into a movie....mmmmm.....wonder why I had never heard of it before...


I actually read the entire book in an airport when it first came out 5-6 years ago. Loved the book. Very easy read.

Right now I'm reading some of Jane Austen's more obcure books -- and also some of Agatha Christie's that have never been made into movies.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

UGGGHHH!! I just finished "The Museum of Innocence" by Orhan Pamuk. The first 50 pages were good, the last 20 pages were good, but the 462 pages in between were sooooo boring. I don't know why I kept reading it and it was a 10-week struggle. His book "Snow" has gotten rave reviews and I may try it someday but my next book has got to be something light, funny and maybe even mindless! If anyone wants to torture themself for the next several weeks PM me and I'll send you this book.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL Mary! You made me laugh! I've read books like that before. It can really make you take a break.
I finally got a working Kindle (had to return my Kindle I got for Christmas) and am loving this new way of reading.

I also downloaded Water for Elephants and hope I get to it before the movie comes out. The movie looks so good from the previews.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> I just started reading _The Help_ today. I'm only a few pages in, but it seems good so far. The southern dialect is throwing me, though. I have to sort of say what I'm reading in my mind to get it, so it may be a slow read to start.


I read this a few weeks ago, and it's really an amazing book. One of the best I've read in awhile, and I read about 1-2 books per week.

Another great book is "One Good Dog" by Susan Wilson.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Brit, please read the book first. It is soooooooo awesome. Pleeeeeeese????????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Brit, please read the book first. It is soooooooo awesome. Pleeeeeeese????????


I agree. Loved the book so much and then passed it onto DH and he did too


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm currently reading the Portrait of Dorian Gray. I have downloaded a sample chapter onto my kindle of "Water for Elephants" and "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" and "The Help". I can't wait to start with one of the others after i'm finished with Dorian Gray. Oh and can i say i just loooove my kindle. I wish i would have gotten one alot sooner.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love to read. The Elegance of the Hedgehog is probably one of my favorite books of all time. I'm reading it again for the second time now. Its a bit more cerebral & philosophical so I would choose it for a slow & snowy day, when there are less distractions. I also love Philippa Gregory novels on the Tudor dynasty. Lots of history but also drama. I like her novels because they transport me to a different era, also good on snowy winter days.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I have read "The Help" and it is very good.
> I am now reading the newest set of books that the book stores cant keep on the shelf.."The Hunger Games" is the first book.
> Mary did you ever read that book that is a true story about the man training his dogs for the Iditorod race?? I still think that book was so laugh out loud funny with his experiences with the dogs. Cant think of the title right now.


Edie, finally I started Winterdance last night. Unlike the book I just finished, where I'd be nodding off after a couple of pages, I read 25 pages of Winterdance last night and really wanted to keep going. We got more snow this morning :w00t: so the weekend is looking like beef stew in the crockpot, a bottle of red wine, a blanket and Winterdance. :aktion033:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Peace23 said:


> I love to read. The Elegance of the Hedgehog is probably one of my favorite books of all time. I'm reading it again for the second time now. Its a bit more cerebral & philosophical so I would choose it for a slow & snowy day, when there are less distractions. I also love Philippa Gregory novels on the Tudor dynasty. Lots of history but also drama. I like her novels because they transport me to a different era, also good on snowy winter days.


I loved The Elegance of the Hedgehog, too. Someday I'd like to read it again, but I need to re-learn French first because I'd really like to read the French version. The Other Boleyn Girl is in my "to be read" stack, but I needed to read something first that would be fun and funny after the drudgery of The Museum of Innocence.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Peace23 said:


> I love to read. The Elegance of the Hedgehog is probably one of my favorite books of all time. I'm reading it again for the second time now. Its a bit more cerebral & philosophical so I would choose it for a slow & snowy day, when there are less distractions. I also love Philippa Gregory novels on the Tudor dynasty. Lots of history but also drama. I like her novels because they transport me to a different era, also good on snowy winter days.


Jay - I know you joined not that long ago. Here is a link to some previous suggestions, including Hedgehog
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/105985-good-reads-summer.html


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Jay - I know you joined not that long ago. Here is a link to some previous suggestions, including Hedgehog
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/105985-good-reads-summer.html





MaryH said:


> I loved The Elegance of the Hedgehog, too. Someday I'd like to read it again, but I need to re-learn French first because I'd really like to read the French version. The Other Boleyn Girl is in my "to be read" stack, but I needed to read something first that would be fun and funny after the drudgery of The Museum of Innocence.



Alrighty then, glad to see Elegance is getting much deserved praise here. My good friend is French and suggested that I read the French version as well...one day.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Brit, please read the book first. It is soooooooo awesome. Pleeeeeeese????????


Mary, I saw recently saw the preview for the movie, _Water for Elephants _and thought it looked wonderful. It intriqued me and I must say that during the preview I turned to my daughter and said, "I always meant to read that book." Well, your plea to Brit did it for me. You were so convincing that I stopped on my way home today and bought the book. I plan to start it this weekend! Like most people on this thread, I am a voracious reader. However, I haven't read anything for the past four weeks since getting Gracie!

However one of my most recent favorites is definitely *A Dog's Purpose *by W. Bruce Cameron_. _I listened this as an audio book and loved it so much I bought a copy to pass around to friends. Then I listened to it AGAIN. I LOOOOOOOVED this book. Here's a link to a whole website about it. A Dog's Purpose and this is an excerpt from that site:
_*"A Dog’s Purpose*_ _- *A Novel for Humans* - tells the story of a dog who finds himself reincarnated and decides there must be a reason, a purpose he must fulfill, and until he does so, he’ll continue to be reborn."_



harrysmom said:


> I just started reading _The Help_ today. I'm only a few pages in, but it seems good so far. The southern dialect is throwing me, though. I have to sort of say what I'm reading in my mind to get it, so it may be a slow read to start.


This is another book I _listened _to. It was fabulous as an audiobook because there were four readers so it was like listening to a movie. It definitely took care of that southern dialect hurdle that slows so many people down. Don't give up on it. You'll get used to the dialect and it will be so worth it.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb, funny that you bought Water For Elephants. When we met you were reading Sarah's Key and I knew I just had to read it ... and bough it last week. I hope you love Water For Elephants as much as I did.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Deb, funny that you bought Water For Elephants. When we met you were reading Sarah's Key and I knew I just had to read it ... and bough it last week. I hope you love Water For Elephants as much as I did.


Oh my gosh! I just finished _Water for Elephants _and loved it. I started it at about 7:00 this morning and I was hooked. I couldn't put it down except for a few play and training sessions with Gracie. It's always so bittersweet to finish a great book. On the one hand, I never want it to end, yet can't wait to SEE how it ends. Now I will miss the characters I just got to know and care about so much. I loved how the book went back and forth from Jacob as an old man to his life in the circus. So many surprises! Now I think I want to read one of Sara Gruen's other novels, _Riding Lessons._

Mary, I'm glad you got _Sarah's Key. _I forgot that's what I was reading on my trip to Boston! That's one of those books I thought about a long time after finishing it. I hope you love it, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I recently read:

Kingdom of Shadows, by Alan Furst

Why We Get Fat...And What To Do About It, by Gary Taubes

They were good.

I am now reading:

Inside of a Dog, by Alexandra Horowitz

They Thought They Were Free, by Milton Mayer

At Home: A Short History of Private Life, by Bill Bryson

I like them so far.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just started to read "Something Borrowed" by Emily Giffin. She has like a whole series, however I think all the books are different characters, not like a continuatin of the first. But I think she has 5 or so books out now? I'm starting late...my boyfriend's sister recommended her a while back, and I just now got time to read her books. So I'm starting with the 1st.
It is very cutely written, easy to read, kinda comical. I like her writing style. Wasn't sure the "plot" of the book was my thing, but I'm a few chapters in and like it so far, its fun.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I have read "The Help" and it is very good.
> I am now reading the newest set of books that the book stores cant keep on the shelf.."The Hunger Games" is the first book.
> Mary did you ever read that book that is a true story about the man training his dogs for the Iditorod race?? I still think that book was so laugh out loud funny with his experiences with the dogs. Cant think of the title right now.


Okay, Edie, you're in big trouble. I read the first 25 pages of Winterdance last night, loved it, but thought "Where's the humor Edie was talking about? This is pretty serious stuff I'm reading." Started in again tonight and now I can barely read it because I'm laughing so hard I can't keep the book still and can't read the words because tears of laughter are pouring down my face. Plus I'm laughing so hard that I'm practically peeing my pants!! Thank you so much for just the kind of book I needed this weekend!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Brit, please read the book first. It is soooooooo awesome. Pleeeeeeese????????


I will! I'll let you know when I finish it. I may start it tonight. I sometimes read more than one at a time. Do you do that?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I will! I'll let you know when I finish it. I may start it tonight. I sometimes read more than one at a time. Do you do that?


Hmmmm ... more than one at a time .... hmmmm ... do you me like reading books, knitting projects, cross stitch projects, quilting projects, home decorating projects, furniture refinishing projects, home repair projects, etc. etc.?? Hmmmmm ... I'll have to think about that before I give my honest answer ... like ALL THE TIME. :innocent: 

p.s. I'm afriad to look up ADD in the dictionary for fear of maybe seeing my picture there!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Hmmmm ... more than one at a time .... hmmmm ... do you me like reading books, knitting projects, cross stitch projects, quilting projects, home decorating projects, furniture refinishing projects, home repair projects, etc. etc.?? Hmmmmm ... I'll have to think about that before I give my honest answer ... like ALL THE TIME. :innocent:
> 
> p.s. I'm afriad to look up ADD in the dictionary for fear of maybe seeing my picture there!


Whewww, thought it might just be me. I've read three at a time. My daughters think it's impossible but we all know we did it in school so why not for enjoyment? Haha........ADD...there would be many of us there, I'm afraid.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mary, So glad you are reading it and getting the same laughs I did and all my friends did too. It is a true story and just finishing that race is incredible, but the training of the dogs is hysterical. I can visualize it all. This was not a rich family and how they made do and lived for the dogs is unbelievable. I might read it again just to laugh that hard. Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am laughing my self silly just thinking about the event with the matches. If you have gotten that far. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay ladies. Now I have to get Winterdance. I'm sure I'll really love it since I shot the Alpo Sled Dog Championships in Lake Placid/Saranac Lake many years ago but loved the dogs and the people were real characters. Am a little more than 1/2 way thru Larrson's "The Girl Who Played with Fire." Moves soooo much faster than "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo." But I really think you need to read Tattoo first to really know the backstory on the characters.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am laughing my self silly just thinking about the event with the matches. If you have gotten that far. LOL


Edie, I can't stop laughing!! The matches, the first run using tires to bungee the old car, the skunks ... and the visual of his wife watching all of this ... :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Okay ladies. Now I have to get Winterdance. I'm sure I'll really love it since I shot the Alpo Sled Dog Championships in Lake Placid/Saranac Lake many years ago but loved the dogs and the people were real characters. Am a little more than 1/2 way thru Larrson's "The Girl Who Played with Fire." Moves soooo much faster than "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo." But I really think you need to read Tattoo first to really know the backstory on the characters.


Sue, absolutely do not read _Winterdance_ in any public place. It's belly-laugh funny and people will think you've lost your marbles!! :wacko1:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

educ8m said:


> Mary, I saw recently saw the preview for the movie, _Water for Elephants _and thought it looked wonderful. It intriqued me and I must say that during the preview I turned to my daughter and said, "I always meant to read that book." Well, your plea to Brit did it for me. You were so convincing that I stopped on my way home today and bought the book. I plan to start it this weekend! Like most people on this thread, I am a voracious reader. However, I haven't read anything for the past four weeks since getting Gracie!


I started Water for Elephants yesterday! I can't put it down! I told my daughter to read it when she asked what was good. Instead she is reading The Girl with Dragon Tattoo. I think we'll trade in a day or two. I'll be finished with WfE by then, even though I don't want it to be finished. LOL! It's just one of those books you savor every word, isn't it? Love those books but it sure makes me a hermit. lol


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I started Water for Elephants yesterday! I can't put it down! I told my daughter to read it when she asked what was good. Instead she is reading The Girl with Dragon Tattoo. I think we'll trade in a day or two. I'll be finished with WfE by then, even though I don't want it to be finished. LOL! It's just one of those books you savor every word, isn't it? Love those books but it sure makes me a hermit. lol


Brit, I was just like you. Once I starte WFE I couldn't put it down. I just holed up in my room and read it in one day. I can't remember the last time I was able to devote a whole day to a book. It was HEAVEN. I gave it to my daughter who leaves for her Study Abroad semester on Friday and she finished it today! It's so fun because now we can talk about it. We can't talk around DH though because he wants to see the movie and does not like reading novels.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I truly loved "P.S. I love you" Its more a light-hearted book (I read way too much serious stuff on a daily basis) but very romantic and a "refreshing read" in my opinion.

I also liked the Lost Symbol and all of Brown's books I have read so far.

I have made it a promise to myself to read the classics that are so often skipped over these days. So, my next book to read after I finished re-reading "The Great Gatsby" is Pride and Prejudice.

Another series of books I like are the ones about King Henry VIII by Phillipia George (I think that's her name). They have titles such as "The Constant Princess" and "The other Boleyn Girl". They are not 100% historically accurate but they are good reads and leave you with historical questions to search out answers and learn more about that era (if that's the sort of things you tend to do with books - which I do)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - If you want another laugh out loud one read the one I suggested "A Peach Tree in an Apple Orchard." I think you said you got it. It's a really fast read but he's such a character and has a wife who tolerates his crazy antics.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I truly loved "P.S. I love you" Its more a light-hearted book (I read way too much serious stuff on a daily basis) but very romantic and a "refreshing read" in my opinion.
> 
> I also liked the Lost Symbol and all of Brown's books I have read so far.
> 
> ...


Pride and Prejudice is one of my all time favorites. I've read it three times! The Other Boleyn Girl is wonderful too.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Mary, So glad you are reading it and getting the same laughs I did and all my friends did too. It is a true story and just finishing that race is incredible, but the training of the dogs is hysterical. I can visualize it all. This was not a rich family and how they made do and lived for the dogs is unbelievable. I might read it again just to laugh that hard. Hugs,Edie


Edie, here's how much I'm loving _Winterdance_ -- A pipe froze and burst in the fire sprinkler system at work today causing the fire alarms to go off. It was 2 degrees outside and we all had to evacuate the building. I grabed my wallet, my cellphone and Winterdance. While everyone else stood outside whining about how cold it was, I was out there reading _Winterdance_ and laughing my head off. For sure my co-workers are now convinced that I'm nuts! :wacko1:



Cosy said:


> I started Water for Elephants yesterday! I can't put it down! I told my daughter to read it when she asked what was good. Instead she is reading The Girl with Dragon Tattoo. I think we'll trade in a day or two. I'll be finished with WfE by then, even though I don't want it to be finished. LOL! It's just one of those books you savor every word, isn't it? Love those books but it sure makes me a hermit. lol


Brit, I'm breathing a huge sigh of relief. Boy am I ever glad you are loving WFE. I would have felt awful about kind of forcing it on you and having you not like it! :aktion033:



educ8m said:


> Brit, I was just like you. Once I starte WFE I couldn't put it down. I just holed up in my room and read it in one day. I can't remember the last time I was able to devote a whole day to a book. It was HEAVEN. I gave it to my daughter who leaves for her Study Abroad semester on Friday and she finished it today! It's so fun because now we can talk about it. We can't talk around DH though because he wants to see the movie and does not like reading novels.


Deb, I broke down and watched the trailer yesterday for WFE. I'm not a "go to the movies" person but I *will* be going to see this on the big screen. opcorn:



Snowbody said:


> Mary - If you want another laugh out loud one read the one I suggested "A Peach Tree in an Apple Orchard." I think you said you got it. It's a really fast read but he's such a character and has a wife who tolerates his crazy antics.


Sue, it's on the top of the stack and will be the next one that I read. _Winterdance _is a book I know I will read again but I will happily lend it to you. I can bring it to NYC in February if you want. Hmmmm, maybe those of us going to Westminster who have been following these "reading" threads should bring a book and do a Yankee Book Swap! :two thumbs up:

And, by the way, I can't thank you enough for starting the "summer reading" thread last June. That thread got me back to reading and I'm loving every minute of it. :smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Edie, here's how much I'm loving _Winterdance_ -- A pipe froze and burst in the fire sprinkler system at work today causing the fire alarms to go off. It was 2 degrees outside and we all had to evacuate the building. I grabed my wallet, my cellphone and Winterdance. While everyone else stood outside whining about how cold it was, I was out there reading _Winterdance_ and laughing my head off. For sure my co-workers are now convinced that I'm nuts! :wacko1:
> 
> Sue, it's on the top of the stack and will be the next one that I read. _Winterdance _is a book I know I will read again but I will happily lend it to you. *I can bring it to NYC in February if you want. Hmmmm, maybe those of us going to Westminster who have been following these "reading" threads should bring a book and do a Yankee Book Swap! *:two thumbs up:
> 
> And, by the way, I can't thank you enough for starting the "summer reading" thread last June. That thread got me back to reading and I'm loving every minute of it. :smootch:


What a great idea!! Love a book swap for Westminster. Would love to do that and hope others will as well. We could bring one or two of our faves and share.
I'm glad I started the summer reading list as well. It's really helped me to pick out my next reads instead of staring at the shelves in the bookstore aimlessly. We've got such great, varied smart members that I really value their suggestions. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Brit, I was just like you. Once I starte WFE I couldn't put it down. I just holed up in my room and read it in one day. I can't remember the last time I was able to devote a whole day to a book. It was HEAVEN. I gave it to my daughter who leaves for her Study Abroad semester on Friday and she finished it today! It's so fun because now we can talk about it. *We can't talk around DH though because he wants to see the movie and does not like reading novels.*


Deb - my DH usually likes non-fiction and suspense thrillers but I strongly suggested he read Water for Elephants....he loved it so it might be worth twisting your DH's arm a little. Then you can all see the movie together


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok my ereader is coming today cause i had to get it replaced cause my daughter sat on it !!! anyway after i finish the girl with the dragon tattoo , i think i MUST read water for elephants !! u guys have me curious !


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ok my ereader is coming today cause i had to get it replaced cause my daughter sat on it !!! anyway after i finish the girl with the dragon tattoo , i think i MUST read water for elephants !! u guys have me curious !


Liza, after you finish _Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, _you might find it hard not to go right to book 2 of the Steig Larsen series, _The Girl Who Played with Fire. _I'm betting you'll want to find out what happens next and won't be able to leave those characters!



Snowbody said:


> Deb - my DH usually likes non-fiction and suspense thrillers but I strongly suggested he read Water for Elephants....he loved it so it might be worth twisting your DH's arm a little. Then you can all see the movie together


Sue, I'm afraid I would have to twist his arm so hard it would fall off! :HistericalSmiley: 


Mary, glad you're planning on seeing the movie _Water for Elephants_, too. I know you said you always get so relaxed that you fall asleep, but at least since you've read the book you'll know what you missed if you wake up between scenes!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mary, I am going to have to re-read Winter Dance too. I also think most men would enjoy it too. 
Have any of you read the "Hunger Games" series. VERY good read and our book store cant keep the copies in stock.
I want to get the Water for Elephants now, IF its not a heart breaking animal story. I cant read stories with animal abuse in it. If you say its not, then I will get it. Dealing on a daily basis with rescue dogs, I just cant watch or read sad animal stories.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Water for Elephants does have some slight animal abuse in it. I mean it's fictional, however that stuff DID occur in circuses. Trust me, I hate hate hate animal abuse too, I can't even watch those shows on TV like Animal Cops, or whatever they are? I don't even know what they are called, haha. But that just makes me sick. But there isn't really much of it in the book. It's mostly a story about love/life. I dont' want to give anything away about it...but it's not really graphic or anything. Nothing that I remember anyway. I would definitely recommend it though, it is such a wonderful book! The author is anything but animal abuse. All of her books are about animals and learning from them actually. She does stuff with different animal organizations and sanctuary type places. UGH I can't say enough good things about the book. I watch the movie trailer almost everyday, I can't wait!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Mary, I am going to have to re-read Winter Dance too. I also think most men would enjoy it too.
> Have any of you read the "Hunger Games" series. VERY good read and our book store cant keep the copies in stock.
> I want to get the Water for Elephants now, IF its not a heart breaking animal story. I cant read stories with animal abuse in it. If you say its not, then I will get it. Dealing on a daily basis with rescue dogs, I just cant watch or read sad animal stories.


Edie, there are some things that we all wish would not have happened but it's depression-era 1920s and a third-rate circus. It's what happened back then. Some might say the same about the treatment of the dogs in Winterdance, running in frigid temps, dog fights, etc. Sadly, in this day and age when we should all know better and do better I've taken in rescue dogs whose prior lives have turned my stomach. There is so much about Water For Elephants that is good that I still highly recommend it.



SugarBob62 said:


> Well Water for Elephants does have some slight animal abuse in it. I mean it's fictional, however that stuff DID occur in circuses. Trust me, I hate hate hate animal abuse too, I can't even watch those shows on TV like Animal Cops, or whatever they are? I don't even know what they are called, haha. But that just makes me sick. But there isn't really much of it in the book. It's mostly a story about love/life. I dont' want to give anything away about it...but it's not really graphic or anything. Nothing that I remember anyway. I would definitely recommend it though, it is such a wonderful book! The author is anything but animal abuse. All of her books are about animals and learning from them actually. She does stuff with different animal organizations and sanctuary type places. UGH I can't say enough good things about the book. I watch the movie trailer almost everyday, I can't wait!!!


Thanks, Amanda. You have expressed so perfectly what I feel about this book.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K., I can deal with that. LOL Look forward to reading it. I will go to the book store today and get a copy. thanks. Always looking for a good read. T.V. is so bad these days and only a few shows worth watching. IMO


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just finished _Winterdance _and don't know what to say beyond WOW. I'm just so sad that it's done. Thank you so much, Edie, for recommending this book. It's a keeper and I will read it again and again.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oooh, guess I know what book I'll read next! Thanks for the reviews Edie and Mary!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I missed the December book club meeting at Barnes & Noble, have been inquiring ever since about when the next one is and what the book selection is and nobody ever seemed to know. Finally today I asked and found out that the woman who was running it retired at the end of December and her back-up is leaving at the end of this week. No one else working there wants to continue on with it so the group of people who have been attending are going to do it informally. I also found out that they all HATED _The Museum of Innocence. _I didn't like it either but how embarassing that it was my suggestion to read it! So the February selection is _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet _by Jamie Ford? Has anyone here read it and, if so, what did you think of it?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I felt the same way about Winter Dance Mary. Once in a great while you come across a book like that and it is sad when you are finished with the read. I just enjoy hearing how others are enjoying it though and the laughs it brings them.
After I finished reading it, I thought about Susan Butcher who ran the Iditirode with her dogs and won 3 times. What an amazing lady she was to not only complete that race but to win in style. Would love to read her story of training dogs, but guess that wont happen since she died of breast cancer a few yrs ago. 
O.K., I digress..LOL 
I asked before but havent heard anyone say, have any of you read "The Hunger Games" series?? The book stores cant keep it on the shelf. I read it and its a good winter read also. Differant from your average stories.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I felt the same way about Winter Dance Mary. Once in a great while you come across a book like that and it is sad when you are finished with the read. I just enjoy hearing how others are enjoying it though and the laughs it brings them.
> After I finished reading it, I thought about Susan Butcher who ran the Iditirode with her dogs and won 3 times. What an amazing lady she was to not only complete that race but to win in style. Would love to read her story of training dogs, but guess that wont happen since she died of breast cancer a few yrs ago.
> O.K., I digress..LOL
> I asked before but havent heard anyone say, *have any of you read "The Hunger Games" series?? *The book stores cant keep it on the shelf. I read it and its a good winter read also. Differant from your average stories.


Have never heard of that series Edie. BTW one of my friends who's also a producer got to interview Susan Butcher years ago for an educational video. She was blown away by how impressive she was. A great, brave woman.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Hunger Games series was written for Teenagers but believe me the adults are just as excited about it. Look up the review on it. Stephen King gave it high praise. 
It is on a par with the" Marked" , vampire series. Has anyone read those books?? I am on the 6th one and waiting for it from the library. I was number 60 on the list. LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The Hunger Games series was written for Teenagers but believe me the adults are just as excited about it. Look up the review on it. Stephen King gave it high praise.
> It is on a par with the" Marked" , vampire series. Has anyone read those books?? I am on the 6th one and waiting for it from the library. I was number 60 on the list. LOL


 
This is a great thread and i keep downloading more and more to my kindle. I just downloaded The Hunger Games series to my kindle and will read that after i read Water for Elephants.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

This is great. Thanks to all for the recommendations. Will be tracking down quite a few. I love a good read.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Mary, I am going to have to re-read Winter Dance too. I also think most men would enjoy it too.
> Have any of you read the "Hunger Games" series. VERY good read and our book store cant keep the copies in stock.
> I want to get the Water for Elephants now, IF its not a heart breaking animal story. I cant read stories with animal abuse in it. If you say its not, then I will get it. Dealing on a daily basis with rescue dogs, I just cant watch or read sad animal stories.


I've read the whole _Hunger Games series _and LOVED it! I loved the first one so much that I bought about seven copies for my classroom so that students could borrow them and not have to wait for a copy to be available from the library. I think at least half of my 110 students have now read it and almost all of them completed the whole series. Even though it was written for young adults evey adult I know who read the first one loved it.


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

I read Angels & Demons and really enjoyed it. Angels & Demons is very similar to the Da Vinci code, if you read both.

A side suggestion is The Alchemist. Seriously amazing! and an easy read!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I read an overview on _The Hunger Games _last night and figured I'd pass on these books. I'm not really hooked on magical, mystical, supernatural, or fantasy. But then I started thinking about _The Mists of Avalon_, one of my all time ever favorite books. I got dragged into that kicking and screaming and at the end was crying because I didn't want it to end. Then I thought about the _Harry Potter_ books and getting lost in the pure entertainment of them. _The Hunger Games _is a $5.00 download on my Nook so I guess I'll give it a shot. I'm thinking I probably won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MaryH said:


> I read an overview on _The Hunger Games _last night and figured I'd pass on these books. I'm not really hooked on magical, mystical, supernatural, or fantasy. But then I started thinking about _The Mists of Avalon_, one of my all time ever favorite books. I got dragged into that kicking and screaming and at the end was crying because I didn't want it to end. Then I thought about the _Harry Potter_ books and getting lost in the pure entertainment of them. _The Hunger Games _is a $5.00 download on my Nook so I guess I'll give it a shot. I'm thinking I probably won't be disappointed.


I really have to read Mists Of Avalon!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I really have to read Mists Of Avalon!


Suzan, I'm not kidding when I say that I got dragged into reading it. Through the first 50 pages I was grumbling about wasting my time, the next 200 pages were minimally tolerable, the 600+ remaining pages were absolute pleasure. Unfortunately I lent the book to someone and never got it back but one of these days I will buy it again. It's one of those books that I must have in hard copy. I know that whenever it is that I buy it again I will be looking forward to some cold rainy or snowy days so that I can curl up under a warm blanket and spend the whole day reading.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mary, I bet you cant put the Hunger Games down. LOL It is a differant read, but not so much fantasy as how the world could turn out to be after a holocost event. You better have all three books lined up to read. I had read two of them and my daughter got me the third one and I had to wait two weeks to get it as a Christmas present. Not nice. LOL 
I'm not so into fantasy either and these books move right along.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I read an overview on _The Hunger Games _last night and figured I'd pass on these books. I'm not really hooked on magical, mystical, supernatural, or fantasy. But then I started thinking about _The Mists of Avalon_, one of my all time ever favorite books. I got dragged into that kicking and screaming and at the end was crying because I didn't want it to end. Then I thought about the _Harry Potter_ books and getting lost in the pure entertainment of them. _The Hunger Games _is a $5.00 download on my Nook so I guess I'll give it a shot. I'm thinking I probably won't be disappointed.


Mary, if you want to save yourself the $5, I'd be happy to send you one of my copies of _The Hunger Games._


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

educ8m said:


> Mary, if you want to save yourself the $5, I'd be happy to send you one of my copies of _The Hunger Games._


Oops ... too late, Deb. But thank you soooooo much! We all really need to put on our thinking caps and figure out how we can do a virtual book swap. Or maybe try to do it both in person and by web. I mentioned something earlier about a book swap for those of us who meet up in NYC for Westminster but maybe we could expand it. Any thoughts anyone? Maybe Lynn (Lacie's Mom) will see this and have some ideas. :thumbsup:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I actually just saw this on Rachel Ray the other day, about saving money or getting stuff for free. BookMooch: trade your books with other people

Basically I dunno how it works, but she said you send out one book and get two in return. This might be something some of you are interested in.

However, I know myself I could NEVER part with any of my books. I always have this wish/dream to re-read them again someday :HistericalSmiley: BUT my list of books to READ never gets any smaller. Right now I have 3 books I think that I own that are next to be read. THEN I have like 6+ on my list of ones to buy and read. So....I dunn how/if/when I'll ever be able to re-read anything hahah. My main goal is to someday re-read Harry Potter...that would be first on my list. 

AND...also I am anal about my books. Honestly I've never even offered to lend them to anyone :behindsofa: because I am so anal about them, and their condition. Like I prefer hardcovers, because I hate the way paperbacks get when you read them. All flappy and stuff :HistericalSmiley: Sometimes I see the condition of peoples books they are reading and I'm agast. Mine all look brand new, no bent pages or anything....I would NEVER EVER think to bend a page down to hold my place *shudder*

And this is also one of the reasons I quit going to the library for books. So I'd worry about what kinda books I'd get from this place in return. I had one too many a yucky boogies in my library books :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So I just started buying books. But they are like my pets...so I could never part with them, even if I got 2 in return.

But some of you might not be as anal retentive as me and might want to look into that site! hahahhaa


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess I'm somewhat the opposite. I love a book with little side notes, bent corners and the look that it's been well used and well loved. But that's just me! I've given more books away than I've kept. You know, what goes around comes around...and I've found that to be true.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I guess I'm somewhat the opposite. I love a book with little side notes, bent corners and the look that it's been well used and well loved. But that's just me! I've given more books away than I've kept. You know, what goes around comes around...and I've found that to be true.


So Brit, how are you doing bent corners on your Kindle? :innocent:

I'm one of those who never folds a page to mark my place and my paperback books look almost untouched even after I've read them. However, I had a near disaster yesterday. I decided to soak away the pains and strains of yesterday's shoveling by soaking in a nice hot bathtub. Brought my book with me, started to doze, and woke up a split second before the book landed in a tub full of water. :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> So Brit, how are you doing bent corners on your Kindle? :innocent:
> 
> I'm one of those who never folds a page to mark my place and my paperback books look almost untouched even after I've read them. However, I had a near disaster yesterday. I decided to soak away the pains and strains of yesterday's shoveling by soaking in a nice hot bathtub. *Brought my book with me, started to doze, and woke up a split second before the book landed in a tub full of water.* :w00t:


Did you mean book as in Kindle? :new_shocked: Pricey mistake for sure. Lucky you awoke I'm pretty careful with my books and use a bookmark...funny. My brother worked for SCM (Smith Corona) back in the late 60's and had all these little plastic rulers. They make THE best bookmarks and I still use them. :blush: With 1968 and 1969 on the calendars. See Mary...not ready for a Kindle yet. Still livin' in the 60's. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Did you read "Loving Frank?" Finally got it back from my friend today and thought I'd swap it for Winterdance at Westminster if you hadn't. It's based on Frank Lloyd Wright's mistress. I thought it was very good.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> So Brit, how are you doing bent corners on your Kindle? :innocent:
> 
> I'm one of those who never folds a page to mark my place and my paperback books look almost untouched even after I've read them. However, I had a near disaster yesterday. I decided to soak away the pains and strains of yesterday's shoveling by soaking in a nice hot bathtub. Brought my book with me, started to doze, and woke up a split second before the book landed in a tub full of water. :w00t:


Ahahaha! No bent corners anymore, but I can make notes, highlights in it. I love the way there is no worry when it comes to losing my place with a Kindle. 
Now see, with a Kindle you could prop it on the edge of the tub to read.  (I haven't tried it)


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Now see, with a Kindle you could prop it on the edge of the tub to read.  (I haven't tried it)


Oh my...I'd be scared of it falling in!!!! It's one thing if you had a replace a book that got wet...but I don't think the Kindles are waterproof :HistericalSmiley:

I used to see ladies all summer with them at the pool. I dunno how... For one I dunno how you'd ever get in the pool without worrying about it getting stolen. And 2...I hate to even bring magazines becuase they get all messed up from water and oils. I can't imagine with the Kindle. I treat my iPod touch like a baby hahah. If I bring it in my purse ever, its like all wrapped up in something, and it has a screen film thing, AND a rubber case.

Seems like I am very anal with ALL my things, books and gadgets alike :HistericalSmiley: I guess this is why all my toys from my childhood still look brand new too hahhah.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been following this thread which I thoroughly enjoy. I did read the Lost Symbol and liked it. After reading everyones input about Water for Elephants I thought it would be my next read. I went to our local Borders, of course they did not have it in stock.:angry: The lady at the store recommended Left Neglected by Lisa Genova, I thought not my type but I'll try it. I have to say I really enjoyed the book.:thumbsup: My friend is letting me use her Kindle so I can read Water for Elephants. So enjoying it thus far and the Kindle. Just order one.:aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> I have been following this thread which I thoroughly enjoy. I did read the Lost Symbol and liked it. After reading everyones input about Water for Elephants I thought it would be my next read. I went to our local Borders, of course they did not have it in stock.:angry: The lady at the store recommended Left Neglected by Lisa Genova, I thought not my type but I'll try it. I have to say I really enjoyed the book.:thumbsup: My friend is letting me use her Kindle so I can read Water for Elephants. So enjoying it thus far and the Kindle. Just order one.:aktion033:


 
I'm currently reading The Hunger Games that was recommended from some on here. It's really a great book and very hard to put down so i already downloaded the 2nd and 3rd book of the series. I was going to read Water for Elephants before The Hunger Games, but something told me to read it first and i'm loving it so far. I have to say i love having a Kindle and just downloading books and not having to worry about the bookstore being out or waiting for books to be delivered.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> Oh my...I'd be scared of it falling in!!!! It's one thing if you had a replace a book that got wet...but I don't think the Kindles are waterproof :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I used to see ladies all summer with them at the pool. I dunno how... For one I dunno how you'd ever get in the pool without worrying about it getting stolen. And 2...I hate to even bring magazines becuase they get all messed up from water and oils. I can't imagine with the Kindle. I treat my iPod touch like a baby hahah. If I bring it in my purse ever, its like all wrapped up in something, and it has a screen film thing, AND a rubber case.
> 
> Seems like I am very anal with ALL my things, books and gadgets alike :HistericalSmiley: I guess this is why all my toys from my childhood still look brand new too hahhah.


Welllllllllll...they do have waterproof covers so you can take it on a boat, beach, pool, etc. :biggrin: The cover actually seals the Kindle but you can still click pages and read through it.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> I treat my iPod touch like a baby hahah. If I bring it in my purse ever, its like all wrapped up in something, and it has a screen film thing, AND a rubber case.


Don't worry, you are not alone! I have a screen saver on my iPod touch, a rubber case, and keep it in a zip pouch along with the USB cable and ear plugs whenever I take it with me. My Nook is in a leather case and I throw it in a ziploc bag whenever I put it in my briefcase or suitcase. I haven't found the time yet to make a quilted zip pouch for it but that's on my list of things to do. Does that make me anal, too? :thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I _*finally*_ finished reading T_he Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_. I started it quite a while ago and liked it a lot, but I started reading other books and became distracted. I picked it up again last week. Then I got a lovely migraine that pretty much made reading unbearable for the last 3 days. :angry: Head finally feels a little better so I started reading again today. 

The book is written in 2 parts and when I got to part 2, I could not put this book down! I read all of part 2 today. The story is great, but I think that I enjoyed how the book is written just as much as the story. The language that the authors use is very descriptive and you can tell that they paid a lot of attention to the words and phrases that they used... and I loved it! I found myself re-reading various lines because I liked the way they sounded or the image that they conveyed. All in all a very enjoyable read... I would definitely recommend it. 

Now to move on to the 10 other books that I have lined up to be read.. lol. Not sure what I'll read next... I'm sort of anxious to read A Discovery of Witches by Deborah Harkness. It comes out on 2/8 and I've heard some good things. (I've already pre-ordered the Kindle edition of the book.)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im reading the girl w the dragon tatoo, its still a little boring at times , but its finally getting interesting ..... i feel drawnin though n cannot wait to find out ....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> I _*finally*_ finished reading T_he Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_. I started it quite a while ago and liked it a lot, but I started reading other books and became distracted. I picked it up again last week. Then I got a lovely migraine that pretty much made reading unbearable for the last 3 days. :angry: Head finally feels a little better so I started reading again today.
> 
> The book is written in 2 parts and when I got to part 2, I could not put this book down! I read all of part 2 today. The story is great, but I think that I enjoyed how the book is written just as much as the story. The language that the authors use is very descriptive and you can tell that they paid a lot of attention to the words and phrases that they used... and I loved it! I found myself re-reading various lines because I liked the way they sounded or the image that they conveyed. All in all a very enjoyable read... I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> Now to move on to the 10 other books that I have lined up to be read.. lol. Not sure what I'll read next... I'm sort of anxious to read A Discovery of Witches by Deborah Harkness. It comes out on 2/8 and I've heard some good things. (I've already pre-ordered the Kindle edition of the book.)


I'm going to have to put that Guernsey book on my list. I love a well written book as well as a good story.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> im reading the girl w the dragon tatoo, its still a little boring at times , but its finally getting interesting ..... i feel drawnin though n cannot wait to find out ....


Hang in there Liza. It takes literally half the book to get the action moving and then it keeps you engaged. I just finished the second book (fire) last night and it moved soooooo much faster than the first. Definitely have to read the first tho to put things in context. Just started the third today on my DH's Kindle and it picks up from the last page of the second book. And now I have the UH-OH. I think I'm liking the Kindle a lot. I was someplace for hours and it was so easy to read. Maybe I can tell DH that I "misplaced" it. :blush:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Well after hearing about some of the books mentioned here I have ordered Winterdance and Water for Elephants from Amazon. Can't wait to get them. I'm also going to track down Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I'm kicking myself for not ordering it at the same time. But anyways, I can pick it up anywhere I hear!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I finished The Hunger Games the other day and have started on the 2nd book The Spark and i have to say it's another really good book. I think i'm goint to read Water for Elephants after i read the 3rd book of the The Hunger Game series.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just finished reading _A Dog's Purpose_. I couldn't put this book down! I finished it in 2 1/2 days. I definitely recommend this book, it was great!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Hang in there Liza. It takes literally half the book to get the action moving and then it keeps you engaged. I just finished the second book (fire) last night and it moved soooooo much faster than the first. Definitely have to read the first tho to put things in context. Just started the third today on my DH's Kindle and it picks up from the last page of the second book. And now I have the UH-OH. I think I'm liking the Kindle a lot. I was someplace for hours and it was so easy to read. Maybe I can tell DH that I "misplaced" it. :blush:


Sue, my 12 yr old grandson now wants one after spending the evening reading mine. I let him download a book of his choice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Sue, my 12 yr old grandson now wants one after spending the evening reading mine. I let him download a book of his choice.


Yup, Brit. That's where they get you.Remember the old ads, "Try it; you'll like it." (what was the product??:HistericalSmiley
I was such a real book Ludite but when i tried the Kindle I realized how light and easy it is. I usually read before bed and when I get a new hard cover that's thick I can hardly hold it up AND I wear progressive glasses and have to get the book at just the right level. The Kindle makes it so easy to put the book where I need it. I'm using my iPod Touch to read the third Larssen book (Hornet's Nest) since DH is still reading it on his Kindle. Kind of works too


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> I just finished reading _A Dog's Purpose_. I couldn't put this book down! I finished it in 2 1/2 days. I definitely recommend this book, it was great!


What a nice surprise I got over the weekend ... Deb (educ8m) sent me _A Dog's Purpose._ Her one request was to pass it on when I'm done. Now how fun would this be ... sending it on to other SM members and each one write their name and user name on the inside. Someone will find the book decades from now in a used bookstore and wonder "who are all these people with weird names?" :HistericalSmiley:

I'm currently reading _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_. It's not a page turner but it is a great book. Another perspective on the internment of Japanese Americans during WWII. I love books that successfully combine culture, history and a good story. This is one of those books.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww i wanna read it , i love passing on books !


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> aww i wanna read it , i love passing on books !


Liza, happy to add you to the list! :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

MaryH said:


> What a nice surprise I got over the weekend ... Deb (educ8m) sent me _A Dog's Purpose._ Her one request was to pass it on when I'm done. Now how fun would this be ... sending it on to other SM members and each one write their name and user name on the inside. Someone will find the book decades from now in a used bookstore and wonder "who are all these people with weird names?" :HistericalSmiley:


What a fantastic idea!!!Please add me to the list.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - add me to the list too. But I'll start with Winterdance so someone else can get the chance to read A Dogs Purpose


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That sounds like fun. LOL I can just see someone's face reading the name "Cosy".


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yesterday I finished reading _A Discovery of Witches._ The book was written by a woman who is a history professor at USC and has been a Guggenheim scholar and a Fulbright scholar. This is her first work of fiction. The book is very well written and there are a lot of historical references woven into the story. The book is 592 pages long and I read it in 3 days... so I was clearly addicted to it ( I found myself wondering if I was under a spell....lol.). It's a book about vampires and witches that is a love story and also a mystery. I really enjoyed reading this book, but the ending was a little disappointing. I realized after reading the ending over a few times that, in my opinion, the author left loose ends so that a second book would be possible. I would definitely recommend this book.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - Since I hijacked my DH's Kindle to finish "Hornet's Nest" I gave him Winterdance to read. The other night while we were both reading before going to sleep I felt the bed shaking, then I heard these chuckles come out of him and then he was laughing so hard that I thought I was seeing tears come down his face. So obviously he's enjoying Winterdance.:thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't wait.:chili: My DH mentioned that the birthday fairy might have to bring me my own Kindle in a month for my b'day. arty: I'm thinking purely a selfish move on his part since he wants his back. :innocent:
Debbie - A Discovery of Witches sounds pretty cool. I wouldn't think I'd be into it but you seemed to get totally immersed and talk about credentials for the author.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just finished reading "Water for Elephants" and really loved the book, i was so disappointed when i finished it. I'll definitely be reading it again at some point...i'm not sure if i'm going to see the movie or not. I also read all three books of the "Hunger Games" series and it was really very good. I love books about witches, vampires and such so i think i'll have to check out "A Discovery of Witches" sounds like something i would enjoy.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm currently reading The Hunger Games that was recommended from some on here. It's really a great book and very hard to put down so i already downloaded the 2nd and 3rd book of the series. I was going to read Water for Elephants before The Hunger Games, but something told me to read it first and i'm loving it so far. I have to say i love having a Kindle and just downloading books and not having to worry about the bookstore being out or waiting for books to be delivered.


 
My niece knows I love to read so she brought her copy of the Hunger Games book to me and insisted I read it. I usually don't read this type of book so it gave me nightmares one night, but I couldn't stop reading it. I've also downloaded the 2nd and 3rd book on my NOOKcolor. I agree that it's a book which is hard to put down.


Joy


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so glad everyone is enjoying" Winter Dance". I went out and bought the book so I can re-read it, it was borrowed the first time. 
I just finished "The Glass Castle" and recommend it. It is a true story and quite unbelievable how some kids manage to survive totally disfunctional family lives. My daughter read it and agrees, that you find yourself laughing out loud at some of the worst events and feel guilty for doing so. It is written with humor though and not with a poor me attitude. Have any of you read it??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't read _The Glass Castle_ yet, Edie, but it's on my list for someday. I also want to read her new book, _Half Broke Horses_. Have you read that yet?

Debbie, I'm so glad you liked _Water For Elephants_! I downloaded the _Hunger Games_ but haven't read it yet. This is definitely not my style of book but I'm going to read it just because of all the rave reviews it's gotten here by SM readers.

Sue, I love it that your DH was laughing out loud. _Winterdance_ is just that kind of book and I can't wait to hear your review once you've read it.

I'm still reading _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet; _it's good but a slow read for me because it keeps switching timeframes from past to present. I want to finish it though so I can start on _A Dog's Purpose_. The pile of books to read is growing by leaps and bounds!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mary, I want to get Half Broke Horse's. It is about her great grand mothers life. I would read Glass Castle first though so you have a sense of what she has gone through. I think the Grandmother story will let us know where her strenghts came from, perhaps. I am going to go fine the Half Broke Horse today. My friend read the Glass Castle in one sitting and I read it in a day and a half, so it is a fast read.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well i've downloaded samples of The Glass Castle and Half Broke Horse to my kindle. I'm loving this thread, i think i've downloaded samples of just about every book that was recommended on here and so far what i've read i haven't been disappointed. 
There is a book that i really loved and it's a very light read. It's called If Only in My Dreams by Wendy Markham and it's from 2006 not downloadable on the kindle, but i'm not sure about other e-readers. It was a book that we passed around at work and everyone that read it really enjoyed it and you may need some tissues, i know i and most of the people that read it did.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

vjw said:


> My niece knows I love to read so she brought her copy of the Hunger Games book to me and insisted I read it. I usually don't read this type of book so it gave me nightmares one night, but I couldn't stop reading it. I've also downloaded the 2nd and 3rd book on my NOOKcolor. I agree that it's a book which is hard to put down.
> 
> 
> Joy


Joy, how do you like the NookColor? Did you have a traditional e-reader and upgrade or is the NookColor your first e-reader? I'm curious to know what it's like outdoors on a bright sunny day, like at the beach. There are times when I'm outdoors that the screen on my phone cannot be seen/read and I wonder if the backlighting in the NookColor will cause the same problem.

We seem to be the only two Nook owners on this thread. If you or any other Nook owners ever want to "borrow" a book, if I have what you want I'm happy to send it via the "Lend Me" program.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Joy, how do you like the NookColor? Did you have a traditional e-reader and upgrade or is the NookColor your first e-reader? I'm curious to know what it's like outdoors on a bright sunny day, like at the beach. There are times when I'm outdoors that the screen on my phone cannot be seen/read and I wonder if the backlighting in the NookColor will cause the same problem.
> 
> We seem to be the only two Nook owners on this thread. If you or any other Nook owners ever want to "borrow" a book, if I have what you want I'm happy to send it via the "Lend Me" program.


 
I've only had the NOOKcolor since Friday, but so far I LOVE it. This is my first e-reader so I can't compare it to others. 

On this one, you can change the brightness level of the page you're reading and there's quite a bit of range in the contrast. (It's cloudy and rainy here or I would go outside and check it). The salesperson recommended I buy the Anti-Glare Screen Film kit and I did. Here's a link to the film kit I bought: 

NOOKcolor Anti-Glare Screen Film Kit, Barnes & Noble - Barnes & Noble


My only complaint thusfar is that when I tap the page to go to the next page, sometimes it "turns the page" two pages instead of one. This could be a problem with me learning to tap lightly though.

Thanks for the offer to share "lend me" books. So far the only lendable ones I have downloaded are the free classics you could download free over the weekend.




Joy


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i finished thegirl w the dragon tattoo and loved it , im reading the girl that played with fire and im devouring every word and loving it even more ,... almost done and about to read the next one. 

i keep reading about the hunger games , what are those about ?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm really enjoying listening to The Kitchen House right now.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I finished _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_ last night. Not a page turner for me but definitely a book I enjoyed. And the pace did pick up a bit toward the end. Started _A Dog's Purpose_ this morning. Oh oh ... I might be in trouble. It's Saturday and time for all the weekend chores but I'd really rather be reading. I guess I'll just have to hide the book for now ... so sad!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

*Free Friday Books for Nook Owners*

This week's "Free Friday" books for anyone who owns a Nook are _Becoming American_ by Howard Dodson and _How To Marry A Millionaire Vampire_ by Kerrilyn Sparks.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Our Barnes & Noble book club meeting was last night. The book being discussed was _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_. Good book and good discussion. Next month's book is _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. Has anyone here read it? Did you like it? Is it one worth owning (and reading again)? I'm not sure it's my type of book and I'm hoping I can find it in a used book store or borrow it from a friend or co-worker. Would love to hear some reviews though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm almost finished with Loving Frank. It has taken me awhile to read it since I was down with a miserable cold last week and still coughing. <hack> I like this book and it's messages during a time it wasn't popular to love honestly and be a free thinking woman.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I'm almost finished with Loving Frank. It has taken me awhile to read it since I was down with a miserable cold last week and still coughing. <hack> I like this book and it's messages during a time it wasn't popular to love honestly and be a free thinking woman.


Brit - I really liked Loving Frank a lot. I didn't know lots of details about the real story so it was a revelation. Let me know what you think when you finish it. Don't want to give anything away to anyone who hasn't read it.

Mary - I read Friday Night Knitting Club. It was an easy read. I guess I enjoyed the tie in to the knitting and a lot of people thought it was set in the knitting store that's about 8 blocks from my apt so I think that was a draw for me. I could picture it. :HistericalSmiley: Not great lit by a long shot but it was okay.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Well Jodi Picoult's new book, _Sing You Home _came out today. I love her books and am number 115 on the wait list at the library, so. . . . . I broke down and stopped by Costco on my way home from work and bought it! For some reason it was discounted another $4 when I checked out, so I got it for only $11. Heck of a deal for a new hardback. :chili:Anyone else like Jodi Picoult?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Brit - I really liked Loving Frank a lot. I didn't know lots of details about the real story so it was a revelation. Let me know what you think when you finish it. Don't want to give anything away to anyone who hasn't read it.
> 
> Mary - I read Friday Night Knitting Club. It was an easy read. I guess I enjoyed the tie in to the knitting and a lot of people thought it was set in the knitting store that's about 8 blocks from my apt so I think that was a draw for me. I could picture it. :HistericalSmiley: Not great lit by a long shot but it was okay.


I really think I need to quit my job and sit home and read!! I'm reading _A Dog's Purpose_ now and loving it. Thank you, Debbie, for recommending it and thank you, Deb, for sharing it with me. As soon as I finish it I will be passing it on and I bet it will travel far and wide through the SM Reading Circle.

Brit's review of _Loving Frank_ makes me want to move that to the top of the pile to be read next. Thanks, Sue, for recommending it and for sharing it with me and thanks, Brit, for your review.

Months ago I picked up _The Friday Night Knitting Club_, read the overview and put it back down. I was drawn to it because of the knitting but the overview didn't do much for me. If I can't get it from the library or our local used book store I may just pass on reading it.



educ8m said:


> Well Jodi Picoult's new book, _Sing You Home _came out today. I love her books and am number 115 on the wait list at the library, so. . . . . I broke down and stopped by Costco on my way home from work and bought it! For some reason it was discounted another $4 when I checked out, so I got it for only $11. Heck of a deal for a new hardback. :chili:Anyone else like Jodi Picoult?


I've never read any of Jody Picoult's books, Deb. Maybe I'll put my name on the list for her newest one at our library. Hopefully there will be 115 people ahead of me so that I will have time to read some of what I have here first.

I'm going to say it again ... thank you, Sue, for starting the reading thread last June. I've read so many good books since then that I never would have even known about and I'm loving getting back into reading ... maybe too much!! Like I don't have enough here to read, I just bought _The Glass Castle, Half Broke Horses, Major Pettigrew's Last Stand, _and _One Thousand White Women_.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I really think I need to quit my job and sit home and read!! I'm reading _A Dog's Purpose_ now and loving it. Thank you, Debbie, for recommending it and thank you, Deb, for sharing it with me. As soon as I finish it I will be passing it on and I bet it will travel far and wide through the SM Reading Circle.
> 
> Brit's review of _Loving Frank_ makes me want to move that to the top of the pile to be read next. Thanks, Sue, for recommending it and for sharing it with me and thanks, Brit, for your review.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome, Mary. I love it too. Amazing how many of us have the same taste in dogs and books. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I now have a whole list of want to reads 

BTW a good friend of mine just highly recommended The Glass Room and The Invisible Bridge. She got them from the library recently and couldn't put them down. She also suggested Snow Flower and the Secret Fan as a fascinating look at women in China (in the time when feet were bound) and the friendships of women. Don't know if anyone's read any of these but she and I often like the same literature.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Mary, after reading your post, I immediately looked up A Dog's Purpose on Amazon - I'm always all over any book that's about dogs - and it sounds great. I got really teary eyed just reading the reviews though :blush:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> You're very welcome, Mary. I love it too. Amazing how many of us have the same taste in dogs and books. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I now have a whole list of want to reads
> 
> BTW a good friend of mine just highly recommended The Glass Room and The Invisible Bridge. She got them from the library recently and couldn't put them down. She also suggested Snow Flower and the Secret Fan as a fascinating look at women in China (in the time when feet were bound) and the friendships of women. Don't know if anyone's read any of these but she and I often like the same literature.


I have Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, haven't read it yet, but lent it to a co-worker who read it in a weekend and loved it.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Mary, after reading your post, I immediately looked up A Dog's Purpose on Amazon - I'm always all over any book that's about dogs - and it sounds great. I got really teary eyed just reading the reviews though :blush:


Nida, don't buy it!! When Deb sent it to me she said "pass it along when you are done." Earlier in this thread I said I would pass it on and thought it would be fun if all of us who read it put our SM user name inside the front cover. Years from now someone might find the book in a used book shop and wonder who belongs to all the strange names.  So if you'd like me to add you to the list I'm happy to do that.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Nida, don't buy it!! When Deb sent it to me she said "pass it along when you are done." Earlier in this thread I said I would pass it on and thought it would be fun if all of us who read it put our SM user name inside the front cover. Years from now someone might find the book in a used book shop and wonder who belongs to all the strange names.  So if you'd like me to add you to the list I'm happy to do that.


And I also have the kindle version which I can lend to someone for 14 days....

I'm finally reading _Water for Elephants_. Everyone like it so much I thought I should give it a try and I'm hooked!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Nida, don't buy it!! When Deb sent it to me she said "pass it along when you are done." Earlier in this thread I said I would pass it on and thought it would be fun if all of us who read it put our SM user name inside the front cover. Years from now someone might find the book in a used book shop and wonder who belongs to all the strange names.  So if you'd like me to add you to the list I'm happy to do that.


Sounds good to me, Mary...add me to the list, please  Thanks!! I have a few books on my list to read these days so that'll be good...by the time it gets to me, I'll be ready for it! 

Unfortunately I haven't really been reading much since I started this new job about a year ago. Most of what I have read has been on dog behavior and training. But my friends and I recently started a book club, so I will be reading a lot more now! :chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm nearing the end of _A Dog's Purpose_ (but don't want it to end) and should be able to get it in the mail on Saturday. The list of people so far who have expressed an interest in reading it are:

Liza (Uniquelovedolce)
Mary-Anderson
Snowbody (Sue)
Cosy (Brit)
Bailey&Me (Nida)

If anyone else wants to be added to the list, either post here or send me a PM. And Liza, if you send me a PM with your address I will get the book off to you as soon as I finish it.

For those of you with a Kindle, Deb (Harrysmom) has offered to lend it out via her Kindle.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I have Snow Flower and the Secret Fan, haven't read it yet, but lent it to a co-worker who read it in a weekend and loved it.


I'm going to have to add those to my list now. I may never see the light of day again! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am sooooo engrossed in "Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest" right now that I almost missed my stop on the subway. It's reeeeeealy good


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg me too !!! what part are u up to ..??? pm me , im so into it !!!


Snowbody said:


> Am sooooo engrossed in "Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest" right now that I almost missed my stop on the subway. It's reeeeeealy good


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

We are a pathetic crew ... I want to quit my job, Sue spends the day riding the subway, and Brit is living in a book cave never to see the light of day. Gotta love it! :wacko1:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I'm going to have to add those to my list now. I may never see the light of day again! :HistericalSmiley:


Brit, Snow Flower and the Secret Fan was written by Lisa See. If I read it before the Specialty and you have not already purchased it I will bring it with me for you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Brit, Snow Flower and the Secret Fan was written by Lisa See. If I read it before the Specialty and you have not already purchased it I will bring it with me for you.


Too late, Mary. LOL! I already bought it. I was afraid I'd forget about it so I did it right away. The monetary pitfall of the Kindle. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> We are a pathetic crew ... I want to quit my job, Sue spends the day riding the subway, and Brit is living in a book cave never to see the light of day. Gotta love it! :wacko1:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Ain't that the truth! Can't we all find some kind of job that pays us to read book we like????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> omg me too !!! what part are u up to ..??? pm me , im so into it !!!


Liza - according to my Kindle I'm 70% thru the book. That's the only thing that's a little weird next to reading a book. The page thing kind of doesn't work. So I guess I'm nearly 3/4 thru it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm reading the "The Girl Who Played with Fire" and like Liza said i want to devour every word... i can't wait to start "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest"! If you find a job that lets you read for a living let me know... that's the type of job i need! That's the only bad thing about the kindle you don't know what page your on just the percentage of the book that has been read.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm reading the "The Girl Who Played with Fire" and like Liza said i want to devour every word... i can't wait to start "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest"! If you find a job that lets you read for a living let me know... that's the type of job i need! That's the only bad thing about the kindle you don't know what page your on just the percentage of the book that has been read.


Not knowing the page numbers on Kindle bothers me a little, too. I have a Kindle, but recently I have been using the Kindle app for the IPad. I just downloaded an update to that app that says some Kindle books will now have regular page numbers and more books will in the future. I looked on Amazon's website and they say that the Kindle will have it too... so I look forward to that change.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Liza - according to *my* Kindle I'm 70% thru the book. That's the only thing that's a little weird next to reading a book. The page thing kind of doesn't work. So I guess I'm nearly 3/4 thru it.


Sue, do you want to clarify this? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

So I stopped at the library on my way home. Had to get a new library card because they expire after 5 years of not being used. I never give much thought to using the library because I never would seem to get there during open hours to return books without incurring late charges. But as I'm watching gas prices go up by the minute and I'm investing (yes, it feels like an investment) in a new dog diet, I'm looking to cut expenses in other areas. And I really don't want to buy _The Friday Night Knitting Club _because I don't think I'm going to love it. So I got a new library card and checked out the book. I was really surprised while there and looking around. I can check out movies, download ebooks and audiobooks, and can return books and movies via an outside dropoff box. So maybe using the library won't be a bad thing.

Deb, I put my name on the request list for _Sing You Home_. Our requests automatically go to an interlibrary request list. There are 18 books available and 356 people ahead of me on the list. I should have time to read a couple of books before it becomes available. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I finished _Water for Elephants_ today. I loved it. Thank you so much to everyone who recommended it. 

On Kindle you can download the first chapter of many books for free and then decide if you would like to read it or not. I downloaded the first chapter of The _Friday Night Knitting Club_ (mentioned by Mary) and the book about Frank Lloyd Wright. I read the first chapter of the _Knitting Club_ and I like it, so I guess I'll be reading that next. I need a lighter book after a couple of long heavy hitters. 

I keep reading this thread and all of the book suggestions sound so good!! I haven't read this many books so quickly in years.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Sue, do you want to clarify this? Inquiring minds want to know!


:brownbag::brownbag: Mary I meant according to my DEAR, DARLING HUSBAND'S KINDLE (who might buy me my own Kindle for my b'day in a couple of weeks). :blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sue, guess what! There is a new update for Kindle that adds the page numbers. You have to turn on your wi fi to get the update though.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

**

I love the thread :chili:
thank you all for sharing :wub:
I love Water for Elephants too, a really great book :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> So I stopped at the library on my way home. Had to get a new library card because they expire after 5 years of not being used. I never give much thought to using the library because I never would seem to get there during open hours to return books without incurring late charges. But as I'm watching gas prices go up by the minute and I'm investing (yes, it feels like an investment) in a new dog diet, I'm looking to cut expenses in other areas. And I really don't want to buy _The Friday Night Knitting Club _because I don't think I'm going to love it. So I got a new library card and checked out the book. I was really surprised while there and looking around. I can check out movies, download ebooks and audiobooks, and can return books and movies via an outside dropoff box. So maybe using the library won't be a bad thing.
> 
> Deb, I put my name on the request list for _Sing You Home_. Our requests automatically go to an interlibrary request list. There are 18 books available and 356 people ahead of me on the list. I should have time to read a couple of books before it becomes available. :HistericalSmiley:


Mary,
After I pass my copy around to all my Jodi Picoult loving friends here, you can have my copy. I KNOW you'll get it before you get the one from your library. Wow, I thought being number 115 was bad.:w00t: By the way, just HOW long has it been since you've been in a library?????


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

educ8m said:


> By the way, just HOW long has it been since you've been in a library?????


Five years and 2 days?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Five years and 2 days?? :HistericalSmiley:


 Well, welcome back! You cracked me up when you were amazed that you could rent videos there.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Sue, guess what! There is a new update for Kindle that adds the page numbers. You have to turn on your wi fi to get the update though.


Brit - I was talking to my husband about it tonight and he saw he just got an update for that. But I think they have to work on putting those page numbers on the e-books. D-U-H - when designing it you would have thought they would have done that. 



educ8m said:


> Well, welcome back! *You cracked me up when you were amazed that you could rent videos there*.:HistericalSmiley:


I did the same thing.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mary you do know that you don't even have to go to the library for most things now, right? Look them up online, order them and they let you know when they're ready for pick up.:w00t::smrofl: What will they think of next? Oh, yeah, they have e-books for the Nook with the NY Public Library. Not sure if it's so where you are.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I really wish we could get Yung to give us an SM Book Club section of the forum so that the couple of threads on this could be in one place, easily located. Do you think I should send him a PM?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I did the same thing.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mary you do know that you don't even have to go to the library for most things now, right? Look them up online, order them and they let you know when they're ready for pick up.:w00t::smrofl: What will they think of next? Oh, yeah, they have e-books for the Nook with the NY Public Library. Not sure if it's so where you are.


Yup, came home, logged on, and put my name on the request list for _Sing You Home_ and _A Discovery of Witches. _I can download ebooks and audiobooks from my library, too, although I haven't attempted that yet and might wait because I saw a sign posted in the library tonight that they are having a 1-hour session later this month on how to download ebooks. Of course I will never admit to anyone that I'm now going to social hours at the library! :w00t:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I really wish we could get Yung to give us an SM Book Club section of the forum so that the couple of threads on this could be in one place, easily located. Do you think I should send him a PM?


I think that's a great idea! And then maybe would could select a book and have a virtual once-a-month book club to discuss the book of the month??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I think that's a great idea! And then maybe would could select a book and have a virtual once-a-month book club to discuss the book of the month??


Oh great -- now you're making us work for it? :blink::HistericalSmiley: In my case, that's the main reason I didn't join any book club - because I didn't want to feel obligated to read anything or read it in a certain time period. For me the jury's still out on it, just because when I'm really busy with work (like now) and can't read as much I feel guilty. :blush: Let me see if Yung will give us a section at least to start and then we could give the monthly book club discussion a spin if people want it.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh great -- now you're making us work for it? :blink::HistericalSmiley: In my case, that's the main reason I didn't join any book club - because I didn't want to feel obligated to read anything or read it in a certain time period. For me the jury's still out on it, just because when I'm really busy with work (like now) and can't read as much I feel guilty. :blush: Let me see if Yung will give us a section at least to start and then we could give the monthly book club discussion a spin if people want it.


I resisted joining a book club for the same reasons, Sue. The Barnes & Noble book club works great for me. If I like the book and want to read it I will. If not, I will skip the book but go to the meeting to say "hi" and get a cup of coffee or hot chocolate. I have no problem with saying "I really didn't like the book so didn't read it" or "I didn't like it enough to find the time to finish it ... maybe later". A virtual book club could work the same way ... read it or don't, no pressure. Or some people might want to read one book while others want to read something else. What I really enjoy about the B&N book club is whether I read the book or not I do like hearing what others thought of it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I resisted joining a book club for the same reasons, Sue. The Barnes & Noble book club works great for me. If I like the book and want to read it I will. If not, I will skip the book but go to the meeting to say "hi" and get a cup of coffee or hot chocolate. I have no problem with saying "I really didn't like the book so didn't read it" or "I didn't like it enough to find the time to finish it ... maybe later". A virtual book club could work the same way ... read it or don't, no pressure. Or some people might want to read one book while others want to read something else. What I really enjoy about the B&N book club is whether I read the book or not I do like hearing what others thought of it.


Mary - I can deal with that. As long as I don't give myself a guilt trip.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest." Talk about a page turner. It moved really fast...such a difference from the first of the three books. Kind of sorry to see the series end - so tragic that the author died. :crying: I'll probably watch the second movie on Netflix since I saw the first. 
So now, started "Winterdance." Thanks Mary. I was on the edge of my seat (bed) last night with the prologue


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Brit - I was talking to my husband about it tonight and he saw he just got an update for that. But I think they have to work on putting those page numbers on the e-books. D-U-H - when designing it you would have thought they would have done that.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mary you do know that you don't even have to go to the library for most things now, right? Look them up online, order them and they let you know when they're ready for pick up.:w00t::smrofl: What will they think of next? Oh, yeah, they have e-books for the Nook with the NY Public Library. Not sure if it's so where you are.


 
I don't know how the book pages can be accurate when you take into consideration the font size adjustment, thus changing the number of pages you may have as opposed to what someone else may have. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im in the middle of it ....


Snowbody said:


> Just finished "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest." Talk about a page turner. It moved really fast...such a difference from the first of the three books. Kind of sorry to see the series end - so tragic that the author died. :crying: I'll probably watch the second movie on Netflix since I saw the first.
> So now, started "Winterdance." Thanks Mary. I was on the edge of my seat (bed) last night with the prologue


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Just finished "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest." Talk about a page turner. It moved really fast...such a difference from the first of the three books. Kind of sorry to see the series end - so tragic that the author died. :crying: I'll probably watch the second movie on Netflix since I saw the first.
> So now, started "Winterdance." Thanks Mary. I was on the edge of my seat (bed) last night with the prologue





uniquelovdolce said:


> im in the middle of it ....


 
I'm on the 2nd book and hope the questions are answered or it's going to drive me crazy if i have to wait until i read the 3rd book for the answers. I'm about 78% through the 2nd book and am trying to hurry it up to get it finished so i can start on the 3rd book. Once i got through the slow part i really enjoyed the 1st book. I can't wait until i'm finished so i can start on the 3rd book. 

How was The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo movie... i want to see it, but don't want to be disappointed in it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm on the 2nd book and hope the questions are answered or it's going to drive me crazy if i have to wait until i read the 3rd book for the answers. I'm about 78% through the 2nd book and am trying to hurry it up to get it finished so i can start on the 3rd book. Once i got through the slow part i really enjoyed the 1st book. I can't wait until i'm finished so i can start on the 3rd book.
> 
> How was The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo movie... i want to see it, but don't want to be disappointed in it.


Debbie - a lot of things are resolved in the second book so don't worry about cliffhanging at the end. But the second one does lead into the third. That's all I'll say. 
I liked the movie. Thought the characters and feel of it were pretty true to the book. There was a lot that was left out (I had just finished that book) but I think it stood without it.
I love how you said you're 78% done. That's so e-reader-y!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We'd usually say, "I'm about three quarters of the way thru" in paper books. With the e-reader you get the exact percentage but I still miss feeling and seeing how many pages are left. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just finished reading a book called _Heaven is for Real_. It's about a little boy who, while he was in surgery, had an out of body experience and went to heaven. The little boy meets Jesus, John the Baptist, the Angel Gabriel, and his great-grandfather, among other people. Although I enjoyed the book, I'm a very skeptical person, and I found myself doubting what I was reading many times. This book is actually #1 on the NY Times non-fiction bestseller list, so I guess a lot of people are reading it. If anyone else here reads it or has read it, I'd be interested in hearing your take on it.

Debbie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow debbie sounds deep. this is a real story ?


harrysmom said:


> I just finished reading a book called _Heaven is for Real_. It's about a little boy who, while he was in surgery, had an out of body experience and went to heaven. The little boy meets Jesus, John the Baptist, the Angel Gabriel, and his great-grandfather, among other people. Although I enjoyed the book, I'm a very skeptical person, and I found myself doubting what I was reading many times. This book is actually #1 on the NY Times non-fiction bestseller list, so I guess a lot of people are reading it. If anyone else here reads it or has read it, I'd be interested in hearing your take on it.
> 
> Debbie


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> wow debbie sounds deep. this is a real story ?


Yes, Liza, it is a true story.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - a lot of things are resolved in the second book so don't worry about cliffhanging at the end. But the second one does lead into the third. That's all I'll say.
> I liked the movie. Thought the characters and feel of it were pretty true to the book. There was a lot that was left out (I had just finished that book) but I think it stood without it.
> I love how you said you're 78% done. That's so e-reader-y!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We'd usually say, "I'm about three quarters of the way thru" in paper books. With the e-reader you get the exact percentage but I still miss feeling and seeing how many pages are left. :smilie_tischkante:


There is a new Girl with the Dragon Tattoo movie coming this year, the American version with Daniel Craig and Rooney Mara B)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> There is a new Girl with the Dragon Tattoo movie coming this year, the American version with Daniel Craig and Rooney Mara B)


Sara - I didn't know that. I think Daniel Craig is a good choice for Blomqvist (or however that name is spelled.) Not familiar with Rooney Mara. Saw pix of her. They'll probably make her very edgy. I thought the Swedish movie actress was her to a T.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sara - I didn't know that. I think Daniel Craig is a good choice for Blomqvist (or however that name is spelled.) Not familiar with Rooney Mara. Saw pix of her. They'll probably make her very edgy. I thought the Swedish movie actress was her to a T.


Ya I'm looking forward to it! Rooney Mara was the girl in the Social Network if you've seen that one, she played Zuckerberg's gf at the very beginning.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have yet to see the movie , but im reading the girl that kicked the hornest nest and im so into it , ive almost missed my stop a couple of times , i cant wait to see how everything turns out , very very good book.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I just finished "A Dog's Purpose" in one day, it was such a pleasure, I'm so glad I read it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I'm reading _Winterdance_ recommended, and lent to me, by Mary. I've had a couple of nights with tears rolling down my eyes and inability to breathe -- from LAUGHING SO DARN HARD!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mary, thanks so much. I think someone here might have even recommended it to you? True? It's the tale of the author deciding to do the Iditarod Sled Dog Race. A panic as he prepares. Am loving it.:chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So I'm reading _Winterdance_ recommended, and lent to me, by Mary. I've had a couple of nights with tears rolling down my eyes and inability to breathe -- from LAUGHING SO DARN HARD!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mary, thanks so much. I think someone here might have even recommended it to you? True? It's the tale of the author deciding to do the Iditarod Sled Dog Race. A panic as he prepares. Am loving it.:chili:


haha! I just finished Winterdance per Mary's suggestions too, it is hilarious!! It made me appreciate my warm bed even more as I read through all that snow and wind :innocent:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> So I'm reading _Winterdance_ recommended, and lent to me, by Mary. I've had a couple of nights with tears rolling down my eyes and inability to breathe -- from LAUGHING SO DARN HARD!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mary, thanks so much. I think someone here might have even recommended it to you? True? It's the tale of the author deciding to do the Iditarod Sled Dog Race. A panic as he prepares. Am loving it.:chili:


Yup, Edie recommended _Winterdance_ ... actually a few times. And I am so glad she did. When you said your DH was reading it and laughing that got me laughing. And now that you say you are reading it and laughing it started me laughing all over again. I think my "I'm gonna pee my pants" moment was when he hooked the dogs up to the old gutted out car for a training run ... see, I'm laughing all over again!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> I just finished "A Dog's Purpose" in one day, it was such a pleasure, I'm so glad I read it!





yeagerbum said:


> haha! I just finished Winterdance per Mary's suggestions too, it is hilarious!! It made me appreciate my warm bed even more as I read through all that snow and wind :innocent:


Sarah, so glad you liked both books. Thanks to Deb (educ8m) for recommending _A Dog's Purpose_. It was awesome. And thanks to Edie (Plenty Pets 20) for recommending _Winterdance_. It was hilarious!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Sarah, so glad you liked both books. Thanks to Deb (educ8m) for recommending _A Dog's Purpose_. It was awesome. And thanks to Edie for recommending _Winterdance_. It was hilarious!


I'm just so glad people are reading _A Dog's Purpose _and enjoying it as much as I did. It's definitely one of my favorite books of the year!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I'm so glad everyone is enjoying" Winter Dance". I went out and bought the book so I can re-read it, it was borrowed the first time.
> I just finished "The Glass Castle" and recommend it. It is a true story and quite unbelievable how some kids manage to survive totally disfunctional family lives. My daughter read it and agrees, that you find yourself laughing out loud at some of the worst events and feel guilty for doing so. It is written with humor though and not with a poor me attitude. Have any of you read it??


Edie, if you can read another book about a dysfunctional family I would recommend _The Shipping News_ by E. Annie Proulx. Although it's fiction it sounds a lot like _The Glass Castle_. I was laughing out loud at some of the worst events and definitely feeling guilty but I hesitate recommending it because it's a "love it or hate it" kind of book. Despite the truly pathetic setting it had it's humorous moments.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Yup, Edie recommended _Winterdance_ ... actually a few times. And I am so glad she did. When you said your DH was reading it and laughing that got me laughing. And now that you say you are reading it and laughing it started me laughing all over again.* I think my "I'm gonna pee my pants" moment was when he hooked the dogs up to the old gutted out car for a training run ... see, I'm laughing all over again!! :HistericalSmiley:*




Mary - that's what had me going. I was ready to go out and get Depends  I could just see his wife rolling her eyes every time. You have to read A Peach Tree in an Apple Orchard. Very much the same type humor, same type of guy and the wife who puts up with him. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> [/B]
> 
> Mary - that's what had me going. I was ready to go out and get Depends  I could just see his wife rolling her eyes every time. You have to read A Peach Tree in an Apple Orchard. Very much the same type humor, same type of guy and the wife who puts up with him. :HistericalSmiley:


I'm laughing and I haven't even read the darn book! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well im about to finish the girl that kicked the hornest nest , prob by today as i cant put it down , and i cannot wait to start reading , " a dogs peurpose that Mary just sent out to me and i recieved this past weekend .. i read the first two pages and already i like it .. 

pretty sure that will be a fast read .


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad you are all enjoying a" Winter Dance "as much as I did. I actually went and bought it a few weeks ago, since it was a borrowed book the first time I read it. I must re-read it. 
Also, just saw on T.V this morning that the Iditarod race was won today by a native Alaskan and he took 4 hrs off the record time. If they had any of the weather that we have had, thats pretty amazing.
I wonder if people that dont have dogs in their lives would find it as humorous as we all do??
Mary, I would love to read the book you mentioned too and now will have to go back and check the title. 
I am also reading an older published book that you probably cant get on the e-reader's but is hilarious true story . The book is "A girl name ZIPPY", growing up small in Mooreland, Indiana, by Haven Kimmel.
I have to wear depends to bed to read it. LOL 
I am also getting the last of the "Burned" series, "Awakened" from the library, finally. Its been a long wait. 
Its taken me years to get back into reading after stopping smoking. The two went together, so reading was not in my life for a number of years, but so happy to be back at it.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

One more funny that I keep remembering in Winter Dance that I laughed so very hard about was the matches incident. LOL Dont want to give it away, if someone hasnt read it yet. That one had me crying laughter and peeing and blowing my nose. LOL Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> So glad you are all enjoying a" Winter Dance "as much as I did. I actually went and bought it a few weeks ago, since it was a borrowed book the first time I read it. I must re-read it.
> Also, just saw on T.V this morning that the Iditarod race was won today by a native Alaskan and he took 4 hrs off the record time. If they had any of the weather that we have had, thats pretty amazing.
> I wonder if people that dont have dogs in their lives would find it as humorous as we all do??
> Mary, I would love to read the book you mentioned too and now will have to go back and check the title.
> ...


I did see that about the Iditarod yesterday. I don't know how they get thru 5 miles much less the 1150 miles!! Such fortitude for both the team and the human. I have to search my shelves and see if I can find the story I did on the Alpo Sled Dog Race in Saranac Lake that I produced a story on for PM Magazine in the 1986. It was just awesome. I know you'd love the footage. Thanks so much for starting us all on Winter Dance. I'm almost done with it and sending it on to Brit.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, great timing as I just finished _Loving Frank_. I hope more will read this book. It would make for very interesting conversation if we had a book discussion on here. Even the ending begs for discussion.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

For those of you interested, go to CNN online and read the very nice article on the winner of the Iditarod this year.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Oh, great timing as I just finished _Loving Frank_. I hope more will read this book. It would make for very interesting conversation if we had a book discussion on here. Even the ending begs for discussion.


I'll be starting _Ape House_ tomorrow (due back to the Library in another 10 days) and then on to _Loving Frank_. Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished "Winter Dance" last night and absolutely loved it. :chili::chili: So many parts were so hysterically funny that I was happy I wasn't reading it in public. Tears were flowing down my cheeks and I laughed uncontrollably. Between the trials and tribulations of a newbie deciding to do the grueling Iditarod Race in Alaska and the harrowing tale of his first try it was captivating.
In all fairness - for those of you who are very sensitive to reading anything about animal abuse or injury, I have to warn that there were a couple of very, very short instances of it by other mushers in the race. It is extremely minimal and part of life in this race but I just thought I should mention it. I don't think it should cause you not to read it.
And so Brit, it's coming your way as requested


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Woo hooo! Bring it on! Has anyone read _The Paris Wife? _It's narrated by Hemmingway's first wife, Hadley.
Wonder if it's any good? (fiction)


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Woo hooo! Bring it on! Has anyone read _The Paris Wife? _It's narrated by Hemmingway's first wife, Hadley.
> Wonder if it's any good? (fiction)


I placed a request on _The Paris Wife_ with the library. Hope it's as good as it sounds. Another request I have is for _Batle Hymn of the Tiger Mother_ by Amy Chua. It sounds awesome ... even for those of us who have never raised kids! Has anyone read it yet?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Woo hooo! Bring it on! Has anyone read _The Paris Wife? _It's narrated by Hemmingway's first wife, Hadley.
> Wonder if it's any good? (fiction)


I read the first few chapters of _The Paris Wife_ (I downloaded the sample on Kindle.) and I am hooked. It's definitely on my list.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I am 3/4 through Water for Elephants & I don't want it to end!! LOVE it!

Will be ordering Winterdance today .... & may add A Dogs Purpose too


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just FYI: I am *struggling* to get through _Sing You Home _by Jodi Picoult. It's not the subject matter at all. . .it's just so BORING. Nothing's really happening and I haven't connected with the characters. If this was someone's first Jodi Picoult book, they might never try her books again. She is one of my favorites, so I'm majorly dissapointed.:yucky: Don't waste your time.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

educ8m said:


> Just FYI: I am *struggling* to get through _Sing You Home _by Jodi Picoult. It's not the subject matter at all. . .it's just so BORING. Nothing's really happening and I haven't connected with the characters. If this was someone's first Jodi Picoult book, they might never try her books again. She is one of my favorites, so I'm majorly dissapointed.:yucky: Don't waste your time.


Thanks for the heads up, Deb. I just cancelled my library request for it. It's not like I don't have enough unread books here so no need to be on a waitlist for something when I could be reading something better. :aktion033:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I am 3/4 through Water for Elephants & I don't want it to end!! LOVE it!
> 
> Will be ordering Winterdance today .... & may add A Dogs Purpose too


Jacqui, I have no clue what the cost would be to mail a book to you but if you'd like to be on the SM circulation list for _A Dog's Purpose_ I'd be happy to pay the cost for getting it to you if you'd be willing to ship it to the next person on the list when you are done with it (who would probably be here in the U.S. or Canada).


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Jacqui, I have no clue what the cost would be to mail a book to you but if you'd like to be on the SM circulation list for _A Dog's Purpose_ I'd be happy to pay the cost for getting it to you if you'd be willing to ship it to the next person on the list when you are done with it (who would probably be here in the U.S. or Canada).


Thank you Mary, you are very kind - but it is crazy expensive so I have to graciously decline your generous offer. :thumbsup:

Books are insanely expensive here, so I have just recently discovered a UK website, who offer free delivery! I ordered my WfE through them, and it arrived in a week! Perfect! I just placed another order with them for: Winterdance, Ape House, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, and ummm the 1st Harry Potter book :blush: I've never read any HP, so I figured I'd start with just the one & see how I go. I downloaded (via Amazon) the 'teaser' for A Dog's Purpose, but haven't had the chance to read yet ... if I enjoy the teaser, I will d/load it for the iPhone ... I'm not in the gadget/eReader club ..... just yet!!

Thanks again Mary, you're a gem!! :drinkup:

ps: is anyone else 'fussy' about the book cover? When I was ordering Water for Elephants, they had the 'movie version' cover, showing the 2 stars (whoever they are - I'm avoiding anything to do with the movie until I finish the book) ... the movie version cover was actually a couple of bucks cheaper ... but I went for the original book cover instead.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Thank you Mary, you are very kind - but it is crazy expensive so I have to graciously decline your generous offer. :thumbsup:
> 
> Books are insanely expensive here, so I have just recently discovered a UK website, who offer free delivery! I ordered my WfE through them, and it arrived in a week! Perfect! I just placed another order with them for: Winterdance, Ape House, The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, and ummm the 1st Harry Potter book :blush: I've never read any HP, so I figured I'd start with just the one & see how I go. I downloaded (via Amazon) the 'teaser' for A Dog's Purpose, but haven't had the chance to read yet ... if I enjoy the teaser, I will d/load it for the iPhone ... I'm not in the gadget/eReader club ..... just yet!!
> 
> ...


I'm a book cover snob and will openly admit to it. I recently saw the new Water For Elephants book depicting a scene from the movie and if I were buying it now I would definitely pay more for the traditional cover. Odd, I suppose, but I don't like providing free advertising and that's what I feel like I'd be doing by buying the book with the movie scene cover.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I am also a book cover snob! I recently bought Girl with a Dragon Tattoo which had the original cover and when I went to buy Girl who Played with Fire I was only able to get the movie cover one, I was so dissapointed as my Hornets Nest on is the original also so they don't all match 
But I just finished the first Hunger Games book and loved it! Can't to read the next one. But am about to start Hornets Nest, will be sad when I finish the series


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Just finished " water for elephants " 
Awesome read , its one of those books which makes u think .. about things , life , family , aging , friendships , animals , personal evolution .. honestly its one of those books that you dont forget .. ive read many books and some ive loved but if u ask me two years later what it was about i do not remember , well "water for elephants" is just one of those books that u just remember because its special ! 

cant wait to see the movie , to all the girls that can get to times sq we should go together !

about to start reading " a dogs purpose " and then sending it to the next person...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> Just finished " water for elephants "
> Awesome read , its one of those books which makes u think .. about things , life , family , aging , friendships , animals , personal evolution .. honestly its one of those books that you dont forget .. ive read many books and some ive loved but if u ask me two years later what it was about i do not remember , well "water for elephants" is just one of those books that u just remember because its special !
> 
> cant wait to see the movie , to all the girls that can get to times sq we should go together !
> ...


Great REVIEW Liza---makes me want to read it!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

read it sandi , it wont dissapoint 


edelweiss said:


> Great REVIEW Liza---makes me want to read it!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> Just finished " water for elephants "
> Awesome read , its one of those books which makes u think .. about things , life , family , aging , friendships , animals , personal evolution .. honestly its one of those books that you dont forget .. ive read many books and some ive loved but if u ask me two years later what it was about i do not remember , well "water for elephants" is just one of those books that u just remember because its special !
> 
> *cant wait to see the movie , to all the girls that can get to times sq we should go together !
> ...


Liza - knew you'd love it. I'm up for the SM movie get together


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loved it !!! so the movie comes out April something right ? Yes we should have an SM movie get together , im down definitely !!!! :aktion033:


Snowbody said:


> Liza - knew you'd love it. I'm up for the SM movie get together


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> loved it !!! so the movie comes out April something right ? Yes we should have an SM movie get together , im down definitely !!!! :aktion033:


Liza - Water for Elephants opens April 22. I'd love to do a movie get together. I'm going to start a new thread and see if we can get a group together.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished The Paris Wife by Paula McLain last night. It was a good read about Ernest Hemingway's wife, Hadley, from her perspective. Loved going to Paris and Pamplona in it and seeing Hemingway in his early days through her eyes. It's a novel but apparently very fact based. I have to read Hemingway's "A Moveable Feast" which was his account of those early days. It did remind me a bit of "Loving Frank" again being about women in love with larger than life men.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have that on my list, Sue. Glad to hear you liked it.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a little slow but I just picked up the HUNGER GAMES!! it's so addicting!! I can't put it down even though I already read the plots on wikipedia!! V_V


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am so slow reading right now. I'm still on Winterdance. Paris Wife is next.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I just finished reading _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. I liked it and it was a quick and easy read... not life-changing or earth shattering, but still good. I read a review that said:"Not every book is a classic, but you can still enjoy reading them." ... and that's basically my opinion of the book, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I just finished reading _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. I liked it and it was a quick and easy read... not life-changing or earth shattering, but still good. I read a review that said:"Not every book is a classic, but you can still enjoy reading them." ... and that's basically my opinion of the book, too.


I felt the same way about it, Debbie. I read it when I first got into knitting last year and some people said it was based on the knitting shop in the west 80s upstairs so in my mind I pictured that as the setting which was cool. Although the people who run that yarn store are horrible so obviously the character wasn't based on her.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> I just finished reading _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. I liked it and it was a quick and easy read... not life-changing or earth shattering, but still good. I read a review that said:"Not every book is a classic, but you can still enjoy reading them." ... and that's basically my opinion of the book, too.


I so agree, not a classic but enjoyable and one that I felt was written with a sequel already in mind.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

yeagerbum said:


> I'm a little slow but I just picked up the HUNGER GAMES!! it's so addicting!! I can't put it down even though I already read the plots on wikipedia!! V_V


I agree Sarah! I just finished the 2nd one and cant wait for the 3rd to arrive in the post!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Yesterday I finished reading _A Discovery of Witches._ The book was written by a woman who is a history professor at USC and has been a Guggenheim scholar and a Fulbright scholar. This is her first work of fiction. The book is very well written and there are a lot of historical references woven into the story. The book is 592 pages long and I read it in 3 days... so I was clearly addicted to it ( I found myself wondering if I was under a spell....lol.). It's a book about vampires and witches that is a love story and also a mystery. I really enjoyed reading this book, but the ending was a little disappointing. I realized after reading the ending over a few times that, in my opinion, the author left loose ends so that a second book would be possible. I would definitely recommend this book.


I realize this is an older thread, but in case there are any Nook owners out there who may interested, today's Nook Daily Find is _A Discovery of Witches _for only $2.99. I just downloaded it based on Debbie's review above ... and I'm not even into vampires.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mary, sweet Mary, I will stick w/Boomer & Beezer for now---not into vampires either!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> I really enjoyed reading this book, but the ending was a little disappointing. I realized after reading the ending over a few times that, in my opinion, the author left loose ends so that a second book would be possible. I would definitely recommend this book.


Debbie, you must be clairvoyant (but not a witch!). Did you see where she's written a sequel to this? _Shadow of Night _is due out on July 10 and can be pre-ordered now.


----------

